# USA no4 Sweden no5



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Since it from time to time there are comparisons between USA vs Sweden, I thought this migth be somewhat relevant.

Best Countries Ranking Full List | US News Best Countries

They have compared diffrent contries in several ways to determine what nation is the best totally, and in specific areas. USA ranks 4th totally, Sweden 5th.

If we look at the diffrent sub-categories:

USA ranks: Sweden ranks:
Adventure 27 18
Citizenship 11 1
Cultural Influence 3 9
Entrepreneurship 3 6
Heritage 22 36
Movers 22 30
Open for Business 23 2 
Power 1 18
Quality of Life 14 2

Well, with this said, nothing to se, move along now


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Usa #1


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll take our country over any of the socialist give aways.........and the taking of RIGHTS.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

All in the eyes and world view of the guy, who is playing with numbers that are only opinions.

Don't like the results, get another guy. The thing with math is ........ any body can make it funny math.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I'll take our country over any of the socialist give aways.........and the taking of RIGHTS.


check again, when it comes to citizenship, you rank 11th. Sweden is first. Number one. First.

From everything I see from the US; freedom and rights for the non-rich, you are worse off then people in sweden. Guns are an exeption, your rights regarding guns are more liberal then ours.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> check again, when it comes to citizenship, you rank 11th. Sweden is first. Number one. First.
> 
> From everything I see from the US; freedom and rights for the non-rich, you are worse off then people in sweden. Guns are an exeption, your rights regarding guns are more liberal then ours.


Well, I'm rich and I have guns. I love America !!!


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

The don't make us eat lutefisk and we do not have many Finns.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Objectively, the USA has way more socialism than Joe average thinks. Great government propaganda. There are so many laws any one of us is in violation of several at any given point in time. If this trend continues, at some point the US may not be as attractive. The US has millions trying to get in for a reason. It is the best place to get ahead.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Objectively, the USA has way more socialism that Joe average thinks. Great government propaganda. There are so many laws any one of us is in violation of several at any given point in time. If this trend continues, at some point thUS may not be as attractive. The US has millions trying to get in for a reason. It is the best place to get ahead.


If you are poor/middelclass, becoming rich is easier in Sweden. But if you are rich, my guess it is harder to become poor in the US, so it all depends on were you are on the rich-poor scale. And no matter what, few get rich no matter the country.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

BuckB said:


> The don't make us eat lutefisk and we do not have many Finns.


Finns are great people, especially if SHTF, they are really hard if need be. They are a nightmare to drink with, because they can take super human amounts of alcohol.

Lutfisk, no, that is food for preppers, none here would understand it


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

You're on an American forum for a reason. You compare Sweden to America for a reason. 

People in Sweden like American Classic cars for a reason. 

I could go on and on.....

Because we are the country that's sets the bar.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like Sweden ranks right up near Red China as having the most godless heathens per capita. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ese-are-the-worlds-least-religious-countries/


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Looks like Sweden ranks right up near Red China as having the most godless heathens per capita.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ese-are-the-worlds-least-religious-countries/


Sweden usually ranks lowest in the procentual number of people that belive in some form of supernatural power. I think Iran or Saudi arabia has the highest rank. But we have religious freedom here to worship whatever supernatural thing you like, or non at all. For the most part swedes pic "non at all"


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Sweden usually ranks lowest in the procentual number of people that belive in some form of supernatural power. I think Iran or Saudi arabia has the highest rank. But we have religious freedom here to worship whatever supernatural thing you like, or non at all. For the most part swedes pic "non at all"


yet on the same time I migth add that we have a huge number of churches, most of them several hundred years, up to a thousend years old. We have huge respect for them, they are taken care of, they are a important part of our heritage. Somewhat mixed signals I guess


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

We're not doing very well in the Freedom Index...

U.S. Falls to 20th in Freedom Index - Breitbart

Our room for improvement in MANY categories is YUUUUUUUUUGE!

When a country with 5% of the world's population has 25% of the world's prison population...something is very, very wrong!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> We're not doing very well in the Freedom Index...
> 
> U.S. Falls to 20th in Freedom Index - Breitbart
> 
> Our room for improvement in MANY categories is YUUUUUUUUUGE!


Sweden ranks 10th here, not that good either.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok Vote:
USA








Sweden:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Sweden !!!!! Lol !


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

There is one more area were the US has a clear advantage, if there comes the day people starts to eat other people for survival, well, you are way WAY more obese then Swedes, so one american can feed a lot more people then one swede.... 

The Global Obesity Picture » The Downey Obesity Report


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Since it from time to time there are comparisons between USA vs Sweden, I thought this migth be somewhat relevant.
> 
> Best Countries Ranking Full List | US News Best Countries
> 
> ...





txmarine6531 said:


> Usa #1


Congrats, Swede! It only took 26.5 hours for someone to take your bait! I bet it would have taken less time in Sweden.... :77:


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Congrats, Swede! It only took 26.5 hours for someone to take your bait! I bet it would have taken less time in Sweden.... :77:


well of course it would have taken less time, our internet is faster  (hehehe, this is funny  )

Fastest internet connection speeds - Business Insider


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Since it from time to time there are comparisons between USA vs Sweden, I thought this migth be somewhat relevant.


The only comparison I ever see being made is by you. I'm starting to think deep down you're a closet USA lover. If you want to defect just blink twice.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The only comparison I ever see being made is by you. I'm starting to think deep down you're a closet USA lover. If you want to defect just blink twice.


then you are not paying attention really, usually it goes something like this: Oh, but the usa is best because FREEDOM/2nd amendment/whatever, and I then responds with some facts 

Just so you know, when you say you are the most free nation, most rights whatever, the only thing you really says is that you lack knowlegde.

But there are absolutley things about the us that I like, that I dont deny


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sweden has more yumppin yimmines than Manysoto.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sweden has more yumppin yimmines than Manysoto.


and.. what is "yumppin yimmines" and what is "Manysoto"


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Ok Vote:
> USA
> View attachment 14535
> 
> ...


I'd have to vote for the single USA woman. I'm to old to satisfy a gaggle of girls.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it is easy to say your #1
when it is you doing the statistic.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> it is easy to say your #1
> when it is you doing the statistic.


well yes, but it some kind of US company that made this.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> and.. what is "yumppin yimmines" and what is "Manysoto"


pretty boys into fashion and stuff.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wasn't directed at you or Sweden just statistics can be skewed anyway you want it . all depends on how you plug in the parameters


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> pretty boys into fashion and stuff.


by and large Swedes do like to dress well yes  Style might be more important here but the shirt & tie is less common. Dress for success.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> by and large Swedes do like to dress well yes  Style might be more important here but the shirt & tie is less common. Dress for success.


....... and prepare for less.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> ....... and prepare for less.


No, thinking about how you dress regarding what signals you send out, what is practical, durable and such is a part of prepping. Clothes matter.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Since it from time to time there are comparisons between USA vs Sweden, I thought this migth be somewhat relevant.
> 
> Best Countries Ranking Full List | US News Best Countries
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with those rankings
#1 Adventure. There is unlimited adventures to be had in the United States, we have tons of beautiful beaches, huge forests, gigantic mountains, the natural beauty of the United States is unrivaled, the only thing is people don't want to get off their butts and enjoy it.
#2 If thats the case then why does everybody in every third world nation want to become a United States citizen?
#3 I wonder who 1 and 2 are
#4 See above
#5 I'll buy this, there are far older nations in the world that have a much deeper heritage than the United States does. In fact our heritage is we're a melting pot for all the other heritages and cultures in the world
#6 ??? what does this even mean
#7 We're the worlds #1 consumer how are we not #1 in open for business
#8 Agree but its eroding due to mismanagement
#9 Disagree. The quality of life in the United States is fantastic, you just have to get out there and earn it. Happiness and quality of life is a very subjective term. For instance, I'll be very happy and satisfied when I can make what I do now and not have to work night shift. I have a nice house, a full belly, and plenty of leisure activities available to me. We have walking trails, plenty of parks, sporting events of all types within 3-4 hours drive of the house, movies. I canceled the big TV package because its not worth it but I've got fast internet, enough tv, plenty of movies, and plenty of video games. In fact other than getting married and having kids and working the hours I would prefer to work I don't see how I could have it better.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> by and large Swedes do like to dress well yes  Style might be more important here but the shirt & tie is less common. Dress for success.


"U look good u feel good,u feel good u play good,u play good they pay good,they pay good u live good,u live good u thank God 4 it all! TRUTH"

-Deion Sanders


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepper News said:


> "U look good u feel good,u feel good u play good,u play good they pay good,they pay good u live good,u live good u *thank God 4 it* all! TRUTH"
> 
> -Deion Sanders


It all seemed correct up untill "God" was mentioned. God is for losers & those that like to control them


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> It all seemed correct up untill "God" was mentioned. God is for losers & those that like to control them


Well, that will probably keep the thread moving along


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> It all seemed correct up untill "God" was mentioned. God is for losers & those that like to control them


May God have mercy on your soul.

That is all.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

neonoah said:


> Oh good lord it's the stink bug again. Did you see new faces and drop by like a *** at a birthday party to stink up the place with your phony dihmi hogwash? Let's see.....you know it's going a certain way, you think this makes you queen for a day (and since you are crawling with islam people do believe that) you think you are making Americans feel like a girl gerbil (swede) When you post, but they don't identify anything with you so it's just euro-goofy and you've lived an entire gerbil tank life on nazi money and think others surely must be sooo jealous.
> I might have said what they will do, servant of genetic abominations, but I didn't say what they would do after that.
> I guess do brag about your country. Since you're infested with earth enemies I'm sure we'll get there soon enough.
> But counting on nazi gold forever might be a short bet......I guess we will see.
> ...


What he said!!!

Wait a minute, what did he say?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Hell if I know!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Better ask Hawg, he liked it so he must have gotten something out of it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> It all seemed correct up untill "God" was mentioned. God is for losers & those that like to control them


Uncalled for and a show of no class. Try taking the high road next time, even if you disagree.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> It all seemed correct up untill "God" was mentioned. God is for losers & those that like to control them


I am not a loser. As a matter of fact, I am a born again son of the King. I suggest you contemplate becoming adopted, too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> then you are not paying attention really, usually it goes something like this: Oh, but the usa is best because FREEDOM/2nd amendment/whatever, and I then responds with some facts
> 
> Just so you know, when you say you are the most free nation, most rights whatever, the only thing you really says is that you lack knowlegde.
> 
> But there are absolutley things about the us that I like, that I dont deny


Nah, we all know you really have a secret wish to come to the US. It's okay, it's totally understandable. We're your friends here, we can help you break the socialist chains. I heard of a guy forming an underground railroad to get Swedes out. Be ready and wait for the signal. The chair is against the door. I repeat, the chair is against the door.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

BuckB said:


> What he said!!!
> 
> Wait a minute, what did he say?


he is confused. He dont know the diffrence between Sweden & Switerland, so his comment makes no sense what so ever


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

neonoah said:


> Socialist = closet commie (or nazi fishing for stupid)
> 
> ALL the "bright, testicle free, socialised!" Countries turned out to be set ups for Arab and African bait, because the "parents" of you want to make some of that good Democrat money playing soylent peasant. You are the highly evolved, super intelligent, ultra correct servants of savage, inverted evolution failures. To me, that translates that you failed evolution worse than they did.
> Canada just went full on islamic - the libtard that opposed pot for the un just said "you will get to smoke pot" and the idiots put him in office. They have yet to see a hootie, but are approaching the next stage of islamification quickly. Socialism makes people helpless, stupid infants and has failed every time. Being infested with wild africans and Arabs is a sign of failure, not progress.
> I just don't want Americans as effeminate and insipid as euros. I guess a snob, my bad


I wouldn't write off the Nordic countries. After all, they did produce Ragnar Lothbrok. I think they still have a little fight left in em.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

neonoah said:


> Oh good lord it's the stink bug again. Did you see new faces and drop by like a *** at a birthday party to stink up the place with your phony dihmi hogwash? Let's see.....you know it's going a certain way, you think this makes you queen for a day (and since you are crawling with islam people do believe that) you think you are making Americans feel like a girl gerbil (swede) When you post, but they don't identify anything with you so it's just euro-goofy and you've lived an entire gerbil tank life on nazi money and think others surely must be sooo jealous.
> I might have said what they will do, servant of genetic abominations, but I didn't say what they would do after that.
> I guess do brag about your country. Since you're infested with earth enemies I'm sure we'll get there soon enough.
> But counting on nazi gold forever might be a short bet......I guess we will see.
> ...


I will attempt to translate:

Good lord, another Sweden versus USA thread by none other then...........the Swede. Ughhhhhh!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh good...
I thought I'd missed the weekly Swedish cheerleading team's post.
More rhetorical propaganda, I assume?
(does a bit of reading)
Yep, more rhetorical propaganda.

Quite right, *nothing* to see here, moving on...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Better ask Hawg, he liked it so he must have gotten something out of it.


Doesn't matter what he said..... It was great roll! And I enjoyed reading the roll he was on!:-D

This was my favorite part-
"Oh good lord it's the stink bug again. Did you see new faces and drop by like a *** at a birthday party to stink up the place with your phony dihmi hogwash"


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

believe in what ever religion you want we will learn the truth when we die and then it's to late.
that's about all I got to say about that.
as far as Sweden vs USA who cares ,oh wait, you do! usually the one who is trying to prove something is the most mouthy.
I don't have a problem with swede's or swiss or Nordic neiderlanders or anyone other than ******* sandsniffers because those idiots like to try and change the rules half way through the game and were I come from that will piss off everyone.


----------

